# Goat Butter



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have Nubians in milk so I thought I'd give this a try. 
about a week of skimming cream off chilled milk in a shallow pan every morning, I had about a pint of cream and tried making butter for the first time. 
The churn is an old electric churn from Sears. My grandma gave it to me (she used to have goats as well and used it for butter) I just let the churn do the work for 20 minutes. 
It tastes great, well anything you can make at home is better than store bought  it will go well tonight at dinner with our homemade sweet rolls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That's awesome! We have our first milk goat growing up now. Maybe when she freshens I will learn to make butter. Great job!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome  Looks great!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

That does look tasty. This is something on our list to try very soon.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice! Is it salted or straight cream?


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

This one was plain cream, but I have made two more batches of butter and salted them. My family prefers the salted butter


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! I don't have the patience or refrigerator space to do it. Good job!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I SO want to make butter... but it seems that my goats' milk is SO homogenized, it never separates even a little bit.


----------



## simone (Nov 20, 2014)

We bought a hand crank cream separator. I hope that this next year I will have made enough butter to provide or mostly substitute our butter consumption. I render lard from our pigs for cooking, soap making, baking and seasoning my cast iron. So butter mostly will be used for flavoring. Yum, can't wait. I should have 4 does in milk, maybe five.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

That butter looks wonderful! This reminds me of how yummy it is, thanks! I didn't make a lot last year, will have to change that this year. I have the hand crank cream separator as well. I like it. I will have three Nubinas in milk this summer, I see some butter making, cheese making and pig feeding in my future. I can't wait, I won't drink milk from the store now, it just tastes ICK! Nothing like a glass of ice cold fresh raw milk from my girls!

I like how people on this forum like to provide for themselves as much as possible. I know I am in good company.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

lovinglife said:


> That butter looks wonderful! This reminds me of how yummy it is, thanks! I didn't make a lot last year, will have to change that this year. I have the hand crank cream separator as well. I like it. I will have three Nubinas in milk this summer, I see some butter making, cheese making and pig feeding in my future. I can't wait, I won't drink milk from the store now, it just tastes ICK! Nothing like a glass of ice cold fresh raw milk from my girls!
> 
> I like how people on this forum like to provide for themselves as much as possible. I know I am in good company.


Don't forget the Ice cream, eggnog and other essentials including cream cheese for homemade cheesecake.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And Custard!!!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I use my goat cheese in place of cream cheese. It works great! Ice cream YA!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice!!! 

we finally bought a electric cream seperater I havent tried it yet...girls are dried up for kidding..but come march we will be flowing!!!...


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

If I have any money leftover after buying goats in the spring, I want to get a cream separator and try my hand at some butter. Plus, I love the other delicious cream-based products - I just don't have the patience to collect that much cream


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I see this thread is a bit old but I had to say, I LOVE YOUR BUTTER CHURN!!!!! It would go well with my cream separator:
I use an electric hand mixer to make butter.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

*Made goats butter SOOO YUMMY*

Been waiting all winter to get enough milk to make butter!! Two moms had kids weened so we have a bit extra milk to play with...especially since these are our gallon milkers : ) So I finally got to use my cream separator ..and I made butter...it is so yummy!!...cant wait to eat more lol...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OOps..did mean to high jack this thread lol..meant to make my own...sorry : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh! I want some butter!


----------



## slavicbeauty (Jul 27, 2013)

10.5 Gal Stainless Steel Butter churn


----------

